# Preparation for October 2018 Power PE Exam



## chener16

Hi all. I will be taking the Power PE exam in the fall for the first time. Please critique my study plan and let me know if there are notable resources or steps I'm missing that I should take a look at or reference. Also if anyone wants to share their study plans in preparation for the upcoming exam, please do. I didn't sign up for a review course since I don't have trouble staying focused doing independent studying as long as I have my resources together.

I started studying in late July and have been staying on track so far putting in ~16-20 hrs/week. Below is my outlined study plan:

*JULY *

Researched and gathered resources (ordered below by importance per category based on research and conversations with those who have passed the exam)


*Study Guides*


EngProGuides Technical Study Guide

Graffeo's book


*Practice Exams*

NCEES practice exam

EngProGuides full exam

Graffeo's book

CI code drill book

CI practice exams (vol. 1 &amp; 2)


*References*

2017 NEC codebook (borrowed the codebook, not spending $200 for the handbook)

Tom Henry's 2017 NEC Key Word Index

2017 NESC &amp; 2015 NFPA 70E (since these are on the NCEES outline)

Wildi's book

Blackburn's relaying book

3" binder organized with recommended online references and articles per topic

Camara's book (for one off problems)


*AUGUST *(warm-up month)


Printed out EngProGuides Technical Study Guide.

Organized in 3" Binder with A-Z Tabs and created table of contents.

Used cheat sheet as primary formula sheet, to be updated while studying.


Grinded out CI practice exams #1 &amp; 2 at my own pace.

I've read that the CI practice exams are not representative of problem type or difficulty compared to the actual exam, but they are good for getting warmed up and nailing down basic concepts.

Scored 38/80 and 41/80 respectively... built solutions and added notes to resources &amp; formula sheets.


*SEPTEMBER *(get learnt month)


Read through my presumably #1 resource, EngProGuides Technical Study Guide, front to back.

Grinded out the EngProGuides Full Exam at my own pace.

I've read this exam is pretty close in difficulty to the actual exam, if not slightly harder.

Got 49/80 on this one... built solutions and added notes to resources &amp; formula sheets.


Read through my presumably #2 resource, Graffeo's book, front to back.* *

Did practice exam in Graffeo's book.

I've read this exam is slightly easier than the actual exam.

This practice exam is slightly more involved than the CI exams. 

Grinded out exam in 1 sitting with a break in between, scored 65/80 (81.25%). Completed in 4 hours and 45 mins. 

Build solutions and add notes to resources and formula sheets 


Did NCEES practice exam.

I've read this exam is slightly easier than the actual exam.

Simulate actual test taking environment.

Aiming to get a high score on this one. Got 56/80 (70%) on this one.

Build solutions and add notes to resources and formula sheets.


*OCTOBER *(game-time month)


Practice a bunch of CI code drill book problems.

Watch YouTube videos on weak areas.

Tab references that contain relevant information per NCEES outline.

Wildi's book

Blackburn's relaying book

IEEE Buff Book

IEEE Green Book

3" binder organized with recommended online references and articles per topic 


REVIEW

I understand that everyone has different study methods and ways of learning, but in general I think the plan outlined above should adequately cover the exam topics and give me a good shot at passing the exam come October. I definitely want this exam process to be a "one and done" sort of deal. A combination of practice problems, study guides (EngProGuides and Graffeo specifically), and tabbed references is what I'm leveraging to prepare for the exam.


----------



## RadioBox

I am in the same boat as you. I am taking the exam my first time this October. If you are working out problems, and understanding the material 100% then your study plan seems pretty solid, although not have taken a review course is pretty daring. There are a few similarities with my approach.

Study Guides

Primary source! Zach Stone's Electrical PE Review. This is gold. Trust me

Secondary Graffeo's book

EngProGuides Technical Study Guide

Practice Exams

Electrical PE Review quizzes (Completed most)

NCEES practice exam (Completed entire exam)

EngProGuides full exam﻿ ( I am 2/3 done with this exam. I am planning on finishing it this upcoming weekend. From what I done so far it seems like it will help.)

EngProGuides NEC exam (  done a few will  finish next weekend as well)

Graffeo's book ( I did a couple, not planning on finishing the exam completely. Questions seem too easy compared to the other material )

References

2017 NEC codebook

Tom Henry's 2017 NEC Key Word Index

2017 NESC &amp; 2015 NFPA 70E, 497,499, 30B


----------



## DLD PE

I'm with Radio, except if you're putting in that much time and you are understaning how to do the problems you get wrong after you take the practice exams, then you should be in great shape.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

> 13 hours ago, RadioBox said:
> I am in the same boat as you. I am taking the exam my first time this October. If you are working out problems, and understanding the material 100% then your study plan seems pretty solid, although not have taken a review course is pretty daring. There are a few similarities with my approach.
> 
> Study Guides
> 
> Primary source! Zach Stone's Electrical PE Review. This is gold. Trust me
> 
> Practice Exams
> 
> Electrical PE Review quizzes (Completed most)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1


Thanks for the kind words and the mention. Glad you enjoyed your time with us!


----------



## a4u2fear

one last thing i would mention.....i brought a decent amount of books to the exam, some i hadn't opened in a while, and 1-2 that i had opened maybe once since owning them

a good idea to do, maybe a week or two before the exam, go through everything you're bringing, even if quickly.  you'll never know what you'll remember (sample problem or section) and if you don't ever see it, you may not know it's there; or you may not know where to find it.

one question could be the difference between passing and failing


----------



## rmsg

chener16 said:


> Hi all. I will be taking the Power PE exam in the fall for the first time. Please critique my study plan and let me know if there are notable resources or steps I'm missing that I should take a look at or reference. Also if anyone wants to share their study plans in preparation for the upcoming exam, please do. I didn't sign up for a review course since I don't have trouble staying focused doing independent studying as long as I have my resources together.
> 
> I started studying in late July and have been staying on track so far putting in ~16-20 hrs/week. Below is my outlined study plan:
> 
> *JULY *
> 
> Researched and gathered resources (ordered below by importance per category based on research and conversations with those who have passed the exam)
> 
> 
> *Study Guides*
> 
> 
> EngProGuides Technical Study Guide
> 
> Graffeo's book
> 
> 
> *Practice Exams*
> 
> NCEES practice exam
> 
> EngProGuides full exam
> 
> Graffeo's book
> 
> CI code drill book
> 
> CI practice exams (vol. 1 &amp; 2)
> 
> 
> *References*
> 
> 2017 NEC codebook (borrowed the codebook, not spending $200 for the handbook)
> 
> Tom Henry's 2017 NEC Key Word Index
> 
> 2017 NESC &amp; 2015 NFPA 70E (since these are on the NCEES outline)
> 
> Wildi's book
> 
> Blackburn's relaying book
> 
> 3" binder organized with recommended online references and articles per topic
> 
> Camara's book (for one off problems)
> 
> 
> *AUGUST *(warm-up month)
> 
> 
> Printed out EngProGuides Technical Study Guide.
> 
> Organized in 3" Binder with A-Z Tabs and created table of contents.
> 
> Used cheat sheet as primary formula sheet, to be updated while studying.
> 
> 
> Grinded out CI practice exams #1 &amp; 2 at my own pace.
> 
> I've read that the CI practice exams are not representative of problem type or difficulty compared to the actual exam, but they are good for getting warmed up and nailing down basic concepts.
> 
> Scored 38/80 and 41/80 respectively... built solutions and added notes to resources &amp; formula sheets.
> 
> 
> *SEPTEMBER *(get learnt month)
> 
> 
> Read through my presumably #1 resource, EngProGuides Technical Study Guide, front to back.
> 
> Grinded out the EngProGuides Full Exam at my own pace.
> 
> I've read this exam is pretty close in difficulty to the actual exam, if not slightly harder.
> 
> Got 49/80 on this one... built solutions and added notes to resources &amp; formula sheets.
> 
> 
> Read through my presumably #2 resource, Graffeo's book, front to back.* (IN PROGRESS)*
> 
> Do practice exam in Graffeo's book.
> 
> I've read this exam is slightly easier than the actual exam.
> 
> 
> Do NCEES practice exam.
> 
> I've read this exam is slightly easier than the actual exam.
> 
> Simulate actual test taking environment.
> 
> Aiming to get a high score on this one.
> 
> 
> *OCTOBER *(game-time month)
> 
> 
> Practice a bunch of CI code drill book problems.
> 
> Watch YouTube videos on weak areas.
> 
> Tab references that contain relevant information per NCEES outline.
> 
> Wildi's book
> 
> Blackburn's relaying book
> 
> IEEE Buff Book
> 
> IEEE Green Book
> 
> 3" binder organized with recommended online references and articles per topic
> 
> 
> REVIEW
> 
> I understand that everyone has different study methods and ways of learning, but in general I think the plan outlined above should adequately cover the exam topics and give me a good shot at passing the exam come October. I definitely want this exam process to be a "one and done" sort of deal. A combination of practice problems, study guides (EngProGuides and Graffeo specifically), and tabbed references is what I'm leveraging to prepare for the exam.


HI There, I also just joined Engineer boards. Cleared my FE in July end. I initially thought of giving PE  in April 2019 session to give myself more time but have decided to give in Oct 2018. Had been studying off and on for last month or so but I think I will push real hard in next 40 odd days. Will visit this forum daily to get updates. All the folks appearing for PE exam in October All the best. keep rocking. Cheers..


----------



## Nashi

Truthfully I wish I had gone for my PE before having children...I passed the FE shortly after graduating college.  Its been extremely difficult to get in enough study time. Lunch hour at work I have been studying and at night during the week. In addition, the weekend is when I spend most of my time studying. I'm trying to get through the coursework in the Electrical PE Review so I can then take a test.

I compiled all the same references as you guys have. I need to work on my formula sheet. The Engineering Pro Guide formula sheet is a good start but I see additional items I need to add in.


----------



## a4u2fear

Nashi said:


> Truthfully I wish I had gone for my PE before having children...I passed the FE shortly after graduating college.  Its been extremely difficult to get in enough study time. Lunch hour at work I have been studying and at night during the week. In addition, the weekend is when I spend most of my time studying. I'm trying to get through the coursework in the Electrical PE Review so I can then take a test.
> 
> I compiled all the same references as you guys have. I need to work on my formula sheet. The Engineering Pro Guide formula sheet is a good start but I see additional items I need to add in.


i am in the same boat.  it's near impossible to study at home with kids yelling/crying wife yelling at them.  and working full time....

what's discouraging sometimes too is some of the practice problems in books/sites are soo lengthy and difficult.  It's necessary to work through them to see all angles that could be asked in a problem but I need to remind myself they won't be that long and difficult on the real exam.


----------



## Szar

I would not recommend the book problems found in the technical books like Power System Analysis. 

They are great for academic study, but very poor test problems.  (At least I thought so)


----------



## Owism

chener16 said:


> Hi all. I will be taking the Power PE exam in the fall for the first time. Please critique my study plan and let me know if there are notable resources or steps I'm missing that I should take a look at or reference. Also if anyone wants to share their study plans in preparation for the upcoming exam, please do. I didn't sign up for a review course since I don't have trouble staying focused doing independent studying as long as I have my resources together.
> 
> I started studying in late July and have been staying on track so far putting in ~16-20 hrs/week. Below is my outlined study plan:
> 
> *JULY *
> 
> Researched and gathered resources (ordered below by importance per category based on research and conversations with those who have passed the exam)
> 
> 
> *Study Guides*
> 
> 
> EngProGuides Technical Study Guide
> 
> Graffeo's book
> 
> 
> *Practice Exams*
> 
> NCEES practice exam
> 
> EngProGuides full exam
> 
> Graffeo's book
> 
> CI code drill book
> 
> CI practice exams (vol. 1 &amp; 2)
> 
> 
> *References*
> 
> 2017 NEC codebook (borrowed the codebook, not spending $200 for the handbook)
> 
> Tom Henry's 2017 NEC Key Word Index
> 
> 2017 NESC &amp; 2015 NFPA 70E (since these are on the NCEES outline)
> 
> Wildi's book
> 
> Blackburn's relaying book
> 
> 3" binder organized with recommended online references and articles per topic
> 
> Camara's book (for one off problems)
> 
> 
> *AUGUST *(warm-up month)
> 
> 
> Printed out EngProGuides Technical Study Guide.
> 
> Organized in 3" Binder with A-Z Tabs and created table of contents.
> 
> Used cheat sheet as primary formula sheet, to be updated while studying.
> 
> 
> Grinded out CI practice exams #1 &amp; 2 at my own pace.
> 
> I've read that the CI practice exams are not representative of problem type or difficulty compared to the actual exam, but they are good for getting warmed up and nailing down basic concepts.
> 
> Scored 38/80 and 41/80 respectively... built solutions and added notes to resources &amp; formula sheets.
> 
> 
> *SEPTEMBER *(get learnt month)
> 
> 
> Read through my presumably #1 resource, EngProGuides Technical Study Guide, front to back.
> 
> Grinded out the EngProGuides Full Exam at my own pace.
> 
> I've read this exam is pretty close in difficulty to the actual exam, if not slightly harder.
> 
> Got 49/80 on this one... built solutions and added notes to resources &amp; formula sheets.
> 
> 
> Read through my presumably #2 resource, Graffeo's book, front to back.* (IN PROGRESS)*
> 
> Do practice exam in Graffeo's book.
> 
> I've read this exam is slightly easier than the actual exam.
> 
> 
> Do NCEES practice exam.
> 
> I've read this exam is slightly easier than the actual exam.
> 
> Simulate actual test taking environment.
> 
> Aiming to get a high score on this one.
> 
> 
> *OCTOBER *(game-time month)
> 
> 
> Practice a bunch of CI code drill book problems.
> 
> Watch YouTube videos on weak areas.
> 
> Tab references that contain relevant information per NCEES outline.
> 
> Wildi's book
> 
> Blackburn's relaying book
> 
> IEEE Buff Book
> 
> IEEE Green Book
> 
> 3" binder organized with recommended online references and articles per topic
> 
> 
> REVIEW
> 
> I understand that everyone has different study methods and ways of learning, but in general I think the plan outlined above should adequately cover the exam topics and give me a good shot at passing the exam come October. I definitely want this exam process to be a "one and done" sort of deal. A combination of practice problems, study guides (EngProGuides and Graffeo specifically), and tabbed references is what I'm leveraging to prepare for the exam.


You got it covered but the last week before the exam you want to sit down and practice the exam as if you were doing 4 hours then 4 hours except don't just sit idle if you finish 40 questions, take your break then begin with the next 40.  This is like prepping for a 5k, your mind needs that conditioning.  Atleast mine did.  Its exhausting sitting and doing this for 8 hours, beyond knowing your stuff and hwere to reference, you'll be in the flow to do all this with ease.

Best wishes.


----------



## DLD PE

a4u2fear said:


> i am in the same boat.  it's near impossible to study at home with kids yelling/crying wife yelling at them.  and working full time....
> 
> what's discouraging sometimes too is some of the practice problems in books/sites are soo lengthy and difficult.  It's necessary to work through them to see all angles that could be asked in a problem but I need to remind myself they won't be that long and difficult on the real exam.


I understand (about the kids).  I have a 1-1/2 year old.  I started studying in March and started putting in serious hours in July.  I have my own "man-cave" upstairs, so my wife has been very supportive.  When the child naps on Saturday I get 2 hours uninterrupted study time, and on Sunday I get 4 hours.  That's in addition to the 3-4 hour online class once a week.   I get off early at work on Fridays so that give me another few hours, plus I've taken a few Fridays off and I go to the library to take my simulated 8-hour practice exams.  Having a family can add stress, but it can actually be a plus because it forces you to schedule your study times (I have a calendar on the fridge with study times and online class schedule.  This forces me to take advantage of whatever free time I can get to study.  It's worked out well so far.  

I will be a first-time test taker in October, but from what I gather the NCEES practice exam problems are the most representative in terms of length of time it to solve.  Difficulty on the real exam could be another matter, but I'm guessing the length of time is similar.  Yes, some of the practice problems in other books/sites might take longer, especially ones with mutliple steps.  I try to look at those as being 2-3 problems in one.


----------



## Surf and Snow

I hear you. I have a 2-year old. Studying at home was next to impossible, so I didn’t. What worked for me is 3 nights a week (M, W, F) I stayed at the office after work and did 20 problems a night 5-7pm then went home and got kiddo time. Then every Sat, I went to the library and alternated either a 4 hr half exam or a full 8 hr exam. It was me and the homeless guys there open till close. Then Sun was family time day. Did that for 4 months straight (Jan-April), but was confident and well prepared in April 13th. Passed it first try. 

You can do it! 

Wish you the best. 

BTW if you need/want extra practice exams, I have Spin-Up for sale:


----------



## DLD PE

Thanks Surf.  I appreciate it and your inputs.  One thing that takes up a lot of my study time is going back to my index list of missed problems on the NCEES practice exams.  (I have the 2009 and 2017 but only several problems changed on the latest one as we all know).  That plus Zach Stone's online course is full of quiz and practice problems and the ones from his live courses are especially challenging.  I have the Complex Imaginary practice problems but those are quicker and easier to solve than NCEES (for me).  I have Graffeo and Wildi's book so I'm not sure a different set of practice problems is going to help.  I'm trying not to let myself fall into any kind of false sense of security because I'm reading a lot of feedback from people who took the test in April and I'm noticing a particular pattern, especially those who bought the Engineering Pro Guides materials and took a survey after finding out whether or not they passed.  The consistent feedback is:

1.  NONE of the practice exams come close to resembling what's on the real exam.  NCEES and Pro Guides might come close in terms of verbage and time it takes to solve the problems, but I'm hearing the real exam questions are harder in terms of difficulty so I'm more concerned with tackling the difficult problems on the online course I'm taking and making sure I understand them.  It's easier to learn how to solve a particular problem than really go through learn the how and why.  Trying to avoid that trap.

2.  Many of the test takers seemed to be unprepared for the amount of "qualitative problems" vs the more math oriented "quantitative problems".   This is the reason I'm trying to focus on the "how" and "why" and things like "What's the biggest difference between a full-wave rectifier and a half-wave rectifier?

3.  This exam is going to be heavier on Codes and Protection.  Most of us know this already.

4.  There are going to be several problems that are going to look completely different to us and we'll have no clue how to solve them.  I'm trying to mentally prepare for this since I'm the type of person who tends to get stuck and spend too much time on a problem I can't solve.


----------



## chener16

MEtoEE said:


> 1.  NONE of the practice exams come close to resembling what's on the real exam.  NCEES and Pro Guides might come close in terms of verbage and time it takes to solve the problems, but I'm hearing the real exam questions are harder in terms of difficulty so I'm more concerned with tackling the difficult problems on the online course I'm taking and making sure I understand them.  It's easier to learn how to solve a particular problem than really go through learn the how and why.  Trying to avoid that trap.
> 
> *Agreed. General consensus is the NCEES practice exam only reflects difficulty, type, and length of problems. If the actual exam problems came close to the practice test in terms of what they're asking for, it'll be too easy. The actual exam problems are said to be "harder" probably because it contains problems test takers haven't seen before that resemble the difficulty of the best practice tests out there. It's like taking the EngProGuides exam for the first time (it was challenging). I'm expecting spin-off questions from the NCEES practice test problems so I'm noting what else could be asked for that relates to each question (ex. if practice test has a delta source and wye load problem, I better be able to solve a delta source and delta load problem with different variables given). With that being said, there are easy problems too. People tend to only freak out and remember what they got wrong or couldn't solve (we're Engineers, in training). Speculating forums and reviews may not accurately reflect the actual exam - it's like reading reviews on Amazon, it's all subjective with some truth to it from different experiences.*
> 
> 2.  Many of the test takers seemed to be unprepared for the amount of "qualitative problems" vs the more math oriented "quantitative problems".   This is the reason I'm trying to focus on the "how" and "why" and things like "What's the biggest difference between a full-wave rectifier and a half-wave rectifier?
> 
> *This is the way I'm approaching theory problems:*
> 
> *1) Have a general idea of the basics of each topic and relate them to the quantitative problems of each respective topic. (Study Guides and YouTube)*
> 
> *2) Tab all references (only bringing 1-2 per relevant topic that I will actually read and conceptualize) and create table of contents if not already provided. The breadth of topics for this exam is way too broad for me to understand everything and cram in my brain. I'm trying to be as organized as possible when it comes to references, so if there is a theory problem, I'll know exactly where to look. If I can't find the answer with my study guides and tabbed references, it's a crap shoot for that problem, onto the next. *
> 
> 3.  This exam is going to be heavier on Codes and Protection.  Most of us know this already.
> 
> *Yessir.*
> 
> 4.  There are going to be several problems that are going to look completely different to us and we'll have no clue how to solve them.  I'm trying to mentally prepare for this since I'm the type of person who tends to get stuck and spend too much time on a problem I can't solve.


P.S., I haven't passed the exam (yet), so I don't know what I'm talking about (yet).


----------



## RadioBox

First time taker here. Some people say the exam they took was a breeze while others say the exam was very difficult. I tend not to get hang up on what people say about the difficulty of the exam...It's just too subjective. They can have all the same references, books, and notes like you, but you don't know that person's study habits or how long they studied.


----------



## Szar

Or if they are full of ####, or have 40 years in the industry.  

Too many variables, so just worry about what you can control!


----------



## Nashi

I'm planning to do another practice exam on Sunday...planning to wake up early. I have been doing problems during lunch and after work.

But does anyone feel like once you start a new topic you forget important items of another...ugh. Its driving me crazy. I'm going to combat this by adding to my formula sheet steps.

I am also a person that spends too much time on one particular problem...im hoping as I do the passes on multiple practice exams that I stop doing this.


----------



## chener16

Just took the NCEES practice exam and scored a 56/80 (70%). Was hoping to score a little higher but the test was fairly difficult in my opinion even after 2 months of studying.

To those who have passed the exam (or studying now), how did you score on the NCEES practice exam? Given that the NCEES practice test is the closest thing to the actual test, I'm hoping this final month of studying will prepare me enough to score above a 70% on the actual test.


----------



## DLD PE

Don't feel bad.  I took the same practice exam a month ago and it' wasn't pretty.  My index of problems I needed to focus on probably took up 2/3 of the exam.  I've taken two more since and My latest was 72%.  I figure I need to be at least in the mid-80s to 90% to have a chance at the real test.  

The problem is (I'll be a 1st time taker October 26th) I know from reading tons of reviews on here that the real exam questions might take the same length of time and be worded similarily, but will also be totally different from what we've seen, with questions thrown in that we'll have no clue about.  So I'm trying to balance my study time between working problems and going through material I'm either weak on or ones with the most questions (NEC, protection, etc...).  

One problem is retainage (or lack thereof on my part).  I guess that can only be solved by working more problems, but I worked out problems on the practice test that I KNOW I did before and I still got it wrong.  That obviously means I've missed something conceptually.  For example,  recognizing that the WYE system on practice problem 108 is an unbalanced load.  

I have the Complex Imaginary practice exams as well as Graffeos but they're not worded quite the same as the NCEES ones.


----------



## DLD PE

I will say this about taking timed practice exams.  It really opened my eyes as to how I'm using reference materials and notes.  I thought I would be looking up some of the equations/formulas, but after doing so many problems most of the formulas you use will be in your head, but it's still good to know where they are because once in a while you might draw a blank.  I also put things like phasor diagrams and power triangles and other diagrams I like to use in the front of my binders so I can get to them easily.  It's one thing to know where your "go-to" references are, but another to keep them where you get to them quickly.

Can someone tell me how much space we get to work with?  I'm imagining only our test booklet and calculator will be on our table/desk and all our reference materials will have to be on the floor next to us.  At the library where I take my practice exams, there's a table large enough for to me to spread out all my referene materials, but I figured that was unrealistic so I kept everything stacked next to the table to simulate a real exam, but I don't know how much room I"ll really have.  Anyone know?


----------



## daydreambeliever

MEtoEE said:


> Can someone tell me how much space we get to work with?  I'm imagining only our test booklet and calculator will be on our table/desk and all our reference materials will have to be on the floor next to us.  At the library where I take my practice exams, there's a table large enough for to me to spread out all my referene materials, but I figured that was unrealistic so I kept everything stacked next to the table to simulate a real exam, but I don't know how much room I"ll really have.  Anyone know?


I've taken the test in NC and we usually have 2 people/10' table. You're references can be on the table but you can't be all willy nilly with them. I have seen people get called out for building barricades with their references. I think I have usually kept 2 or 3 at a time on the table and been fine. It probably also depends on the proctors. Some of them are more anal than others.


----------



## DLD PE

Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## BirdGrave

chener16 said:


> Just took the NCEES practice exam and scored a 56/80 (70%). Was hoping to score a little higher but the test was fairly difficult in my opinion even after 2 months of studying.
> 
> To those who have passed the exam (or studying now), how did you score on the NCEES practice exam? Given that the NCEES practice test is the closest thing to the actual test, I'm hoping this final month of studying will prepare me enough to score above a 70% on the actual test.


In my opinion, the EngProGuide practice power exam was closer to the real thing than even the NCEES practice exam.  Then again, I took the April 2018 exam, which by all accounts I've seen from those who have taken the exam multiple times was a particularly difficult version, and the lower than normal pass rates seem to support that assertion.  That being said, the guy who designed the exam said if you get anything about a 50% your first time through you were doing well in your preparation, given the difficulty (I barely scored over 50% my first time though and I passed the actual thing).  

I would certainly pick up both the NCCES exam and the EngProGuide exam for a comprehensive view of the material you might encounter.  It's always prudent to prepare for the worst case scenario.  

Also, make use of the EngProGuide formula sheet during practice and the actual exam.  There's no better quick reference synthesis of the relevant equations on the market, and it was more helpful than the note sheet I attempted to create myself.


----------



## DLD PE

Thanks Bird.  Between the NCEES practice exam,   Graffeo's practice exam and the quiz problems AND homework problems of Zach Stone's online course, I've been pretty covered up, but I don't like the idea of taking these practice exams multiple times.  While I might gain confidence with improving scores, I don't want to get lulled to sleep by re-working problems I've already worked.  I figure why not get some fresh problems to work on, so I just downloaded the EngProGuide exam.  $40 isn't much and I'm looking for anything and everything to help me pass.  I have the quick references already and I noticed I used it a LOT during my practice exam timed tests.  In fact, there is a power factor adjustment formula in the EngrProGuide quick reference that I used to solve NCEES practice problem #131 that I haven't seen in ANY of my other reference materials or books.


----------



## chener16

BirdGrave said:


> In my opinion, the EngProGuide practice power exam was closer to the real thing than even the NCEES practice exam.  Then again, I took the April 2018 exam, which by all accounts I've seen from those who have taken the exam multiple times was a particularly difficult version, and the lower than normal pass rates seem to support that assertion.  That being said, the guy who designed the exam said if you get anything about a 50% your first time through you were doing well in your preparation, given the difficulty (I barely scored over 50% my first time though and I passed the actual thing).
> 
> I would certainly pick up both the NCCES exam and the EngProGuide exam for a comprehensive view of the material you might encounter.  It's always prudent to prepare for the worst case scenario.
> 
> Also, make use of the EngProGuide formula sheet during practice and the actual exam.  There's no better quick reference synthesis of the relevant equations on the market, and it was more helpful than the note sheet I attempted to create myself.


I've taken both exams, below are my results:

1 month into studying, took EngProGuide exam and scored 49/80. 

1.5 months into studying, took the Graffeo practice exam and scored 65/80. This exam contained more "easy" questions compared to the EngProGuide and NCEES practice exams. 

2 months into studying, took the NCEES practice exam and scored 56/80. This exam contained more "weird" questions compared to the previous two exams I took. Seems like most of the easier questions from the previous version prior to this year were replaced with the aforementioned "weird" questions. I probably would've gotten 3-4 more problems correct if I took the previous version.

No one knows the pass rate but a rough approximation would be ~56/80. For the amount of effort I'm putting in to streamline my studying, it seems like I'm barely scratching that threshold. I'm definitely preparing for the worst and hopefully I should be good after building all solutions and understanding what I got wrong the first time around on each exam.


----------



## a4u2fear

the issue with 'most' practice tests is they are far too simple and you get accustomed to easy problems/plug and chug.

there are some, but few very easy problems on the exam.  i got into the routine of 'plug and chug' on a few types of problems and then had issues when those types weren't that easy on the real exam.  i got flustered and even though the problems still weren't that difficult but not straight forward i couldn't figure them out.  when time is of essence and you cant think striaght, you make poor decisions.

the best practice exams i've found are engineering pro guides and even better was electrical PE review.  electrical PE review has provided me multiple angles on multiple different types of problems and i feel much more prepared for this exam than the last (49/80).  i know a hell of a lot more than i did the first go around.   the difficulty of EPR was also similar to the exam.


----------



## RadioBox

chener16 said:


> I've taken both exams, below are my results:
> 
> 1 month into studying, took EngProGuide exam and scored 49/80.
> 
> 1.5 months into studying, took the Graffeo practice exam and scored 65/80. This exam contained more "easy" questions compared to the EngProGuide and NCEES practice exams.
> 
> 2 months into studying, took the NCEES practice exam and scored 56/80. This exam contained more "weird" questions compared to the previous two exams I took. Seems like most of the easier questions from the previous version prior to this year were replaced with the aforementioned "weird" questions. I probably would've gotten 3-4 more problems correct if I took the previous version.
> 
> No one knows the pass rate but a rough approximation would be ~56/80. For the amount of effort I'm putting in to streamline my studying, it seems like I'm barely scratching that threshold. I'm definitely preparing for the worst and hopefully I should be good after building all solutions and understanding what I got wrong the first time around on each exam. ﻿


For 3 months of studying those are actually good scores. The consensus is that the NCEES practice exam is nothing like the real exam. The purpose of it is just to be accustomed to their verbiage. At this stage of the game, my suggestion is focus more on Codes and Standards, Protection, and EngProGuide.

I put in about a year worth of studying on and off. I am feeling pretty confident. I will write a post after exam results detailing my experience.


----------



## rmsg

Zach Stone said:


> Thanks for the kind words and the mention. Glad you enjoyed your time with us!


Hi Zach,

I had joined your course for a couple of month and then left, I think I should have continued. But I must say of all the course materials out there, yours is the best.

I am hoping all your course notes and solved problems which I am taking in the exam will help me.

Thanks..


----------



## TXPE2k17

For me, Graffeo's book, my cheat cheet, and Wildi's book were by far my go-to references, studying and during the exam.

The main thing to keep in mind is that you need to know your main references like the back of your hand. Make labeled tabs of useful parts of each reference, especially for subjects you routinely blank on or get wrong because of stupid mistakes.

Wildi's book was amazing in clearing up transformer and generator problems, for me. It saved my life in the exam several times.

And do NOT neglect doing as many NEC/code practice problems as possible. Becoming familiar with where to go for a given subject is key. You want to get to where ANY NEC problem is a gimme.

And the best piece of advice I can give is the same as the opening of the CI books: During the test, go through the whole test in multiple passes. If you know how to solve #1 right away, or it seems easy to you, do it. If #2 looks hard/the solution doesn't jump out at you/it seems like it will take longer, skip it. If it's an NEC question, skip it as well. Continue through the whole test. During your second pass through, do all of the NEC/code problems. If you've studied like you should have, it will be a nice confidence booster, getting so many questions right. Plus, you won't waste time constantly picking up and putting down this book. Final pass, trudge through all of the problems you've been dreading. Some of them will finally come to you by then, or worst case you probably have plenty of time to dedicate to each problem to crush them.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

rmsg said:


> Hi Zach,
> 
> I had joined your course for a couple of month and then left, I think I should have continued. But I must say of all the course materials out there, yours is the best.
> 
> I am hoping all your course notes and solved problems which I am taking in the exam will help me.
> 
> Thanks..


Glad you enjoyed it. If you need anything feel free to reach me directly via email at [email protected]


----------



## Drewism

Hey guys. I just decided to register for this site. Anyway, I have been studying since I got approval to take the exam back in April.

I have all of the typical books. But I've decided to opt for some different books for power systems analysis and protection as well as power electronics. See below:

*Books (* Indicates taking to exam):*


Complex Imaginary - All Four Volumes.

NCEES Practice Exam.

Spin Up Exams.

Graffeo.*

Wildi*

2017 NEC*

2017 NESC*

FE Handbook* - *Good for those interest equations and other quick reference equations.*

Protective relaying - Principles and Applications by Blackburn - *Eh, I read this book for a few days and put it down. It's very informative but it's easy to get lost real quick. Also, not a lot of comprehensive examples. It became a paperweight for me. *

Power System Analysis &amp; Design by Glover, Overbye &amp; Sarma*. - *Really good book. Breaks things down easily, has clear examples and case studies.*

Fundamentals of Power System Protection by Y.G. Paithankar and S.R. Bhide* - *This is a good book. I also have the Blackburn book but it's way too convoluted. I prefer this one. It has easy to see diagrams, equations and breaks things down easily. *

Power Electronics by Daniel W. Hart* - *Another good book. Breaks down equations easily, has the equations boxed out and gets to the point with barely any talking.*

Ugly's Electrical Reference* - *This book is incredible. It's tiny but very, very powerful. It's just a small handbook of information. Equations, examples and has as all of the good parts of NEC like motor tables, conductor properties and demand calculations rolled into one. I even use it at work. A must have in general and it's cheap and small. *

Ugly's Electrical Safety and NFPA 70E* - *Bought it because I'm not spending a lot of money on the full version for only one or two questions on the exam. Seems to have all relevant information.*

IEEE Books (Buff, Red and Green)* - *Got these for like $140.00 on eBay. Very good. They seem to have a lot of esoteric information I couldn't find anywhere else. Not a textbook more like a book of standards and facts, I'd say. I'm sure they'll be good for answering those "out there" type questions on the exam. *

Standard Handbook for Electrical Engineers (16th Ed.)* - H Wayne Beaty, Donald G Fink - *Great book. It's basically like an electrical engineering bible and just as thick. Has just about anything and everything. I usually use this book as a "last resort". It's another book of standards and facts. Just look something up and find it. *

EERM by Camara* - *Haven't used this much. Seems like a lot of superfluous information. Only small sections for power type stuff. I'd probably use this just for looking up an equation.*

Study Guide for PE and Computer - Power Exam by Wasim Asghar - *A new book (literally as in last month). **Seen it on Amazon and picked it up. Some decent questions but far too much conceptual questions. Broken out into the syllabus of the exam. Has some good stuff I haven't seen before. It was worth it just to see some new questions but seemed a bit too easy.*

Engineering Pro Guides - Power Technical Study Guide* - *Very good study guide. **Printed it out and put it into a binder with the recommended references from online sites. Contains a decent amount of information, gets the point, cleanly laid out and cheap. It's a bit light on most subjects. I would say it provides a great overall look of what you should be studying but unfortunately doesn't get into the real nitty gritty. It was great for hammering down concepts for sure. This is my "main binder" of notes. Has the equation sheet, some handwritten notes and printouts from the internet. *

Engineering Pro Guides - Practice Exam* - *Awesome exam. Questions seem to be on par with the real exam as what others have said. Makes you think, reinforces concepts and solutions are just the right length. *

*Study process:*

I started off reading Graffeo Front to back. I didn't like the chaotic layout and mess of diagrams then I decided to go with EngProGuides and the difference was night and day. Very good book and by default it's a PDF so you can take it with you when commuting or anywhere else to read. I think I'd prefer to use this as my primary reference for the exam as I did for studying. Easy to read, good bold diagrams and equations and nicely laid out. Tabbed it and has an index.

To be honest, I'm a little all over the place when it comes to studying. But that kind of works for me and makes me feel comfortable. I did the same thing with many other exams and passed. I'll read a subject, work problems and then go onto another subject or sometimes jump between topics in one study session. I don't follow a syllabus or schedule but whatever works right? Did it for the FE passed easily. I also took the LEED exam and passed on the first time with that method.

I still don't feel confident, though. I've always had confidence issues, personal info I know but I'm just being honest. It seems as if there's just an overwhelming amount of material. I tried to cover as much as I could in these 6 months (honestly it felt like a year). I basically started from scratch but now I'm doing complicated School of PE practice problems and getting about 75% of them right. Whenever I don't get a problem right at this point I beat myself up. I probably shouldn't but it makes me feel down like I wasted my time.

I'm feeling a little down lately anyway. Maybe too much material and it's getting to me and I just want to take the exam. I feel a bit overwhelmed an anxious especially working long hours and commuting for nearly 2 hours one way. I wonder if others feel the same way. I just don't want to have had wasted my time studying this whole time and not pass. Especially since I gave up a lot of fun activities. I am a first time test taker for the Power PE. People say it's hard others say it's fine if you do a few problems. To me difficulty is relative. It all depends on the person, their study habits and life activities. There are many factors to consider.

Best of luck to everyone. Feel free to chime in.


----------



## RadioBox

Drewism said:


> It seems as if there's just an overwhelming amount of material. I tried to cover as much as I could in these 6 months (honestly it felt like a year). I basically started from scratch but now I'm doing complicated School of PE practice problems and getting about 75% of them right.﻿


It is an overwhelming amount of material. This is something we all can agree.  It seems like you are doing it proper. the more study time under your belt the better. From your post I can see the recipe for success. You can do it! Come October 26 we will pass! Cheers.


----------



## Drewism

I am looking forward to exam day. To be honest, I just want to get it over with already. The build-up is killing me. I wish the exam was on the computer then I could take it whenever I want and not make it a big event like I'm going to a wedding (or a funeral - depends on how you look at it. ).


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Drewism said:


> I am looking forward to exam day. To be honest, I just want to get it over with already. The build-up is killing me. I wish the exam was on the computer then I could take it whenever I want and not make it a big event like I'm going to a wedding (or a funeral - depends on how you look at it. ).


Just remember to answer all of the questions correct and you will be fine


----------



## Drewism

ME_VT_PE said:


> Just remember to answer all of the questions correct and you will be fine


Easier said than done.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Drewism said:


> Easier said than done.


Just take 4 excedrin, have a redbull and GO GO GO GO!!!!!


----------



## rmsg

Zach Stone said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. If you need anything feel free to reach me directly via email at [email protected]


Thanks Zach. sure I will if needed.

Regards,


----------



## BirdGrave

Drewism said:


> I am looking forward to exam day. To be honest, I just want to get it over with already. The build-up is killing me. I wish the exam was on the computer then I could take it whenever I want and not make it a big event like I'm going to a wedding (or a funeral - depends on how you look at it. ).


You can just wait a couple years and it will be available in CBT format to take whenever you schedule it.  In fact, you won't even need to worry about bringing in books for the CBT test, as they'll put everything you need in a pdf on your computer.  Now, whether the exam will be different in difficulty when it's on the computer is anyone's guess.  I assume it will be harder.


----------



## Drewism

BirdGrave said:


> You can just wait a couple years and it will be available in CBT format to take whenever you schedule it.  In fact, you won't even need to worry about bringing in books for the CBT test, as they'll put everything you need in a pdf on your computer.  Now, whether the exam will be different in difficulty when it's on the computer is anyone's guess.  I assume it will be harder.


Eh, they're going to start offering it in 2021. I wish it were sooner. It makes sense since it's a popular exam. I just can't wait that long. If it was next year or something then I would wait. I'd prefer to just get it done. I actually like the idea of just having a single reference handbook like the FE. Makes things simpler than having nearly a dozen books to reference. But then it does limit your studying and test taking. I'm sure it would be a bit simpler since it's not open book and notes wouldn't be allowed.


----------



## rmsg

Drewism said:


> Hey guys. I just decided to register for this site. Anyway, I have been studying since I got approval to take the exam back in April.
> 
> I have all of the typical books. But I've decided to opt for some different books for power systems analysis and protection as well as power electronics. See below:
> 
> *Books (* Indicates taking to exam):*
> 
> 
> Complex Imaginary - All Four Volumes.
> 
> NCEES Practice Exam.
> 
> Spin Up Exams.
> 
> Graffeo.*
> 
> Wildi*
> 
> 2017 NEC*
> 
> 2017 NESC*
> 
> FE Handbook* - *Good for those interest equations and other quick reference equations.*
> 
> Protective relaying - Principles and Applications by Blackburn - *Eh, I read this book for a few days and put it down. It's very informative but it's easy to get lost real quick. Also, not a lot of comprehensive examples. It became a paperweight for me. *
> 
> Power System Analysis &amp; Design by Glover, Overbye &amp; Sarma*. - *Really good book. Breaks things down easily, has clear examples and case studies.*
> 
> Fundamentals of Power System Protection by Y.G. Paithankar and S.R. Bhide* - *This is a good book. I also have the Blackburn book but it's way too convoluted. I prefer this one. It has easy to see diagrams, equations and breaks things down easily. *
> 
> Power Electronics by Daniel W. Hart* - *Another good book. Breaks down equations easily, has the equations boxed out and gets to the point with barely any talking.*
> 
> Ugly's Electrical Reference* - *This book is incredible. It's tiny but very, very powerful. It's just a small handbook of information. Equations, examples and has as all of the good parts of NEC like motor tables, conductor properties and demand calculations rolled into one. I even use it at work. A must have in general and it's cheap and small. *
> 
> Ugly's Electrical Safety and NFPA 70E* - *Bought it because I'm not spending a lot of money on the full version for only one or two questions on the exam. Seems to have all relevant information.*
> 
> IEEE Books (Buff, Red and Green)* - *Got these for like $140.00 on eBay. Very good. They seem to have a lot of esoteric information I couldn't find anywhere else. Not a textbook more like a book of standards and facts, I'd say. I'm sure they'll be good for answering those "out there" type questions on the exam. *
> 
> Standard Handbook for Electrical Engineers (16th Ed.)* - H Wayne Beaty, Donald G Fink - *Great book. It's basically like an electrical engineering bible and just as thick. Has just about anything and everything. I usually use this book as a "last resort". It's another book of standards and facts. Just look something up and find it. *
> 
> EERM by Camara* - *Haven't used this much. Seems like a lot of superfluous information. Only small sections for power type stuff. I'd probably use this just for looking up an equation.*
> 
> Study Guide for PE and Computer - Power Exam by Wasim Asghar - *A new book (literally as in last month). **Seen it on Amazon and picked it up. Some decent questions but far too much conceptual questions. Broken out into the syllabus of the exam. Has some good stuff I haven't seen before. It was worth it just to see some new questions but seemed a bit too easy.*
> 
> Engineering Pro Guides - Power Technical Study Guide* - *Very good study guide. **Printed it out and put it into a binder with the recommended references from online sites. Contains a decent amount of information, gets the point, cleanly laid out and cheap. It's a bit light on most subjects. I would say it provides a great overall look of what you should be studying but unfortunately doesn't get into the real nitty gritty. It was great for hammering down concepts for sure. This is my "main binder" of notes. Has the equation sheet, some handwritten notes and printouts from the internet. *
> 
> Engineering Pro Guides - Practice Exam* - *Awesome exam. Questions seem to be on par with the real exam as what others have said. Makes you think, reinforces concepts and solutions are just the right length. *
> 
> *Study process:*
> 
> I started off reading Graffeo Front to back. I didn't like the chaotic layout and mess of diagrams then I decided to go with EngProGuides and the difference was night and day. Very good book and by default it's a PDF so you can take it with you when commuting or anywhere else to read. I think I'd prefer to use this as my primary reference for the exam as I did for studying. Easy to read, good bold diagrams and equations and nicely laid out. Tabbed it and has an index.
> 
> To be honest, I'm a little all over the place when it comes to studying. But that kind of works for me and makes me feel comfortable. I did the same thing with many other exams and passed. I'll read a subject, work problems and then go onto another subject or sometimes jump between topics in one study session. I don't follow a syllabus or schedule but whatever works right? Did it for the FE passed easily. I also took the LEED exam and passed on the first time with that method.
> 
> I still don't feel confident, though. I've always had confidence issues, personal info I know but I'm just being honest. It seems as if there's just an overwhelming amount of material. I tried to cover as much as I could in these 6 months (honestly it felt like a year). I basically started from scratch but now I'm doing complicated School of PE practice problems and getting about 75% of them right. Whenever I don't get a problem right at this point I beat myself up. I probably shouldn't but it makes me feel down like I wasted my time.
> 
> I'm feeling a little down lately anyway. Maybe too much material and it's getting to me and I just want to take the exam. I feel a bit overwhelmed an anxious especially working long hours and commuting for nearly 2 hours one way. I wonder if others feel the same way. I just don't want to have had wasted my time studying this whole time and not pass. Especially since I gave up a lot of fun activities. I am a first time test taker for the Power PE. People say it's hard others say it's fine if you do a few problems. To me difficulty is relative. It all depends on the person, their study habits and life activities. There are many factors to consider.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone. Feel free to chime in.


That is a lot of material my friend to carry to the test. I thought I was taking too many books/binders and should reduce it. I think we all may overwhelm ourselves in the exam if we take too many books. Just a thought.    I do have made my own binders with a lot of notes on each one of the nine topics and a index sheet with page numbers so that I don't get too much lost in the exam trying to remember oh my ! where have I seen this particular question/topic.

Good Luck !


----------



## Drewism

rmsg said:


> That is a lot of material my friend to carry to the test. I thought I was taking too many books/binders and should reduce it. I think we all may overwhelm ourselves in the exam if we take too many books. Just a thought.    I do have made my own binders with a lot of notes on each one of the nine topics and a index sheet with page numbers so that I don't get too much lost in the exam trying to remember oh my ! where have I seen this particular question/topic.
> 
> Good Luck !


You're absolutely right. I think I may have went a little overboard. I got so wrapped up in reference material. I'll try to reduce it by a quarter. I'll probably just take the School of PE notes, EngProGuides notes, Graffeo, Wildi, Power Electronics, Protection Book, IEEE Books, NEC and NESC. Seems like that's sufficient.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm not feeling confident about the exam at all, to be honest.  I'm still coming across too many questions I get wrong and when I finally figure out how to do them correctly, 2 hours have passed and I've wasted too much time on one problem.  Then I look back at some of the other practice problems I've worked on and I have no memory how I did them.  My mind is just not retaining what I've learned.


----------



## chener16

MEtoEE said:


> I'm not feeling confident about the exam at all, to be honest.  I'm still coming across too many questions I get wrong and when I finally figure out how to do them correctly, 2 hours have passed and I've wasted too much time on one problem.  Then I look back at some of the other practice problems I've worked on and I have no memory how I did them.  My mind is just not retaining what I've learned.


I'm banking on my brain going into fight or flight mode on exam day and being able to extract all the information I've stuffed in it over the past couple of months. I'm currently reviewing all of my solutions and resources in an attempt to prime my brain in understanding that all this stuff is important and will be in use very soon..


----------



## rmsg

MEtoEE said:


> I'm not feeling confident about the exam at all, to be honest.  I'm still coming across too many questions I get wrong and when I finally figure out how to do them correctly, 2 hours have passed and I've wasted too much time on one problem.  Then I look back at some of the other practice problems I've worked on and I have no memory how I did them.  My mind is just not retaining what I've learned.


Although I am also appearing for the first time so cannot be an expert on commenting, but I would advice do not overthink it too much. The chances are that around 50 percent of exam will be very simple : basic one on one transformation to input parameters into the formula and get the result (that would include all code question).

Rest 50 percent would be a challenge, where one has to think beyond the box and sort out a twist or so in the problem. If you have gone through the course material_ (what ever you are preparing from, be it Eng Pro guide or Graffeo or School of PE etc.) _I would suggest that from now on to the exam day, just read all your material and read all the solved problems see how it is solved rather than trying to solve by yourself now. Make notes of which problem is solved how and take those notes with you in the exam. Trust me any handwritten notes you will make now will help you recall where in the material you have to find the solution.

All the best. Keep motivated. Don't panic and loose heart.

Cheers..


----------



## Drewism

We should all just try and relax, first and foremost. I would like to pass this the first time around. I can't keep doing this again and again. That would be a literal nightmare. However, there are worse things in life so I think we should just all go with the flow. It actually helps not to be stressed then you can think. Let's just show up, do our thing and leave. At least it's only 80 questions unlike the damn FE which was 180 (on the paper exam). At this point I am losing steam and trying to wind down while casually reading some references.

The issue I have is that I have done a lot of practice problems but I have a feeling that when I read the problem on the actual exam that I will "freeze" up and not understand how to solve it. I've learned a lot of the concepts and some tricks to each problem but the wording will definitely throw me off as what I have seen with the NCEES practice exam. I guess the key is to look out for nonsense thrown in the problems on the exam. For example, practice question 1 in the NCEES practice exam. "SCADA system" and "transducer". Things that just add in extra words. In the end it's all solved the same so keep that in mind. Know the concepts and how to apply them and you should be good. If you need an equation look to your cheat sheet. If you need some information on a qualitative type problem then check your reference.


----------



## DLD PE

Thanks everyone for the responses!


----------



## Amrita

Good Morning All,

Thank you so much for sharing your study plan for the upcoming PE Power Test. I would like to find out where  you guys getting all the full length practice test. Please let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## ItsStudyTime!

Amrita said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your study plan for the upcoming PE Power Test. I would like to find out where  you guys getting all the full length practice test. Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,


Links to all the exams I bought are located here.

I also included some additional links at the bottom of that page to exams that I didn't buy, but wish I had. I may be missing a few in that list, but it covers a lot!

Good luck!


----------



## Amrita

Thanks


----------

